# Gründung einer NON-TS GILDE



## Donnerfalke77 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interesieren ob es Leute gibt die WoW noch ohne Teamspeak kennen und auch wieder spielen möchten.

Als ich damals mit WoW begonnen hatte gab es noch kein Teamspeak in meiner damaligen Gilde und im Rückblick war das die beste Zeit.

Heute hat es den Anschein das viele Gilden davon abhängig sind und scheinbar nichts mehr ohne Ts geht.Aus meiner Erfahrung ist man ganz schnell raus aus dem Gildenleben wenn man es nicht nutzt,da der Chat meist garnicht mehr beachtet wird und man quasi auf der Strecke bleibt.

Jetzt werden einige sagen das man Ansagen und dergleichen besonders im Raid nicht ohne bewältigen kann,ich denke das geht auch ohne Teamspeak.Ist zwar etwas aufwendiger aber zu Vanillazeiten ging es auch und die Bosse fielen trotzdem.Und im LFR oder DB nutzt auch fast niemand Teamspeak und es funktioniert heute genauso gut wie damals.

Wieso ich damit komme ist auch schnell gesagt,für mich persönlich ist es recht nervig mehr oder weniger die Erwartungshaltung der meisten Gilden zu erfüllen Teamspeak zu nutzen vor allem wenn man nach einem anstrengenden Tag von der Arbeit kommt oder nebenher Musik hört oder was weiß ich, als sich unterhalten zu müssen obwohl man keine Lust dazu hat.
Der Server und die Fraktion sind mir dabei völlig gleich,sollten sich genügend Interessenten melden die auch keine Lust mehr haben sich dem Ts-Zwang zu unterziehen würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße

Donnerfalke


----------



## dandolor (6. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe dein Problem nicht. Es zwingt dich ja keiner TS zu benutzen. Ich mach das auch nur zum Raiden oder RBG's. 
Sonst sehe ich das ähnlich wie du, habe gerne meine Ruhe beim Spielen. Aber nur wegen dem ne Gilde zu verlassen oder eine neue zu gründen finde ich etwas übertrieben^^


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2013)

Es gibt sicherlich Leute die vom gängigen TS-Zwang angenervt sind. Insofern sehe ich da schon einen "Markt".
Ob der TE Leute findet die sich dafür begeistern sieht er dann ja.


----------



## pandameat (6. Mai 2013)

Ich befürchte, dass in den Chats nichts mehr los ist, liegt nicht nur am TS - man schreibt allgemein ingame kaum noch. Egal ob Gilde, Instanz oder Raid. Die Meisten laufen lieber wie Bots durch WoW 

Trotzdem ein guter Ansatz


----------



## Eyora (6. Mai 2013)

> Es gibt sicherlich Leute die vom gängigen TS-Zwang angenervt sind. Insofern sehe ich da schon einen "Markt".
> Ob der TE Leute findet die sich dafür begeistern sieht er dann ja.



In TSW gab es eine solche Gilde, lief aber scheinbar nicht all zu gut. Gab laut deren Homepage öfter Führungswechsel. Nun ist die Gilde aber zu Neverwinter gewechselt und deren übrige Mitglieder haben sich einer Partnergilde angeschlossen, die haben aber glaube ich einen TS für Raids...

Asche auf mein Haupt, die Bewahrer der Stille verwenden ebenfalls kein TS. Evtl. kannst du dir bei denen ja Tipps zur organisation von Raids holen.



> Jetzt werden einige sagen das man Ansagen und dergleichen besonders im Raid nicht ohne bewältigen kann,ich denke das geht auch ohne Teamspeak.Ist zwar etwas aufwendiger aber zu Vanillazeiten ging es auch und die Bosse fielen trotzdem.Und im LFR oder DB nutzt auch fast niemand Teamspeak und es funktioniert heute genauso gut wie damals.



Einen Markt gibt es sicherlich dafür, wie gut das dann in Raids funktioniert ist eine andere Sache, man muss bedenken, das die Bosse nicht mehr wie in Vanilla reines "Tank and Spank" sind, sondern komplexeren Phasen folgen, was eine genauere Koordination erfordert und der LFR ist auf leichtes durchlaufen ausgelegt, von der Schwierigkeit her mit den Normalen oder Heroischen Varianten nicht zu vergleichen.



Mein persönliches Ding ist es nicht. Ich spiele ja MMORPG's um auch neue interessante Menschen kennen zu lernen und nicht nur allein vor mich hin zu daddeln, da sind andere Genre besser auf dem Gebiet. 

Aber jedem das seine. Ich wünsch dir viel erfolg.


----------



## Hsvfan (6. Mai 2013)

Ich kann den TE durchaus verstehen....bin häufig auch genervt von dem ewigen TS-Zwang.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit für Raids oder auch Inis oder dergleichen ins TS zu gehen.
Aber mir stundenlang anhören zu müssen, ich hier ein Teil bekommen oder da ein 
Mount , nervt irgendwann einfach nur noch ...und das hat auch nicht viel mit
kennenlernen zu tun.Richtig kennenlernen tut man sich meistens wenn man auch mal nur zu 2. Unterwegs ist
sowohl im Spiel als auch TS. Ich bin da auch eher wie der TE...nebenbei Musik hören und solche
Sachen...finde ich viel spannender.

Aber wie der TE auch schon schrieb...wenn man nicht im TS teilnimmt , wird man kaum
beachtet, wenn man mal Hilfe brauche oder so.

P.s: Und häufig sind 10 Leute im TS und keiner sagt was...auch toll....da höre ich lieber 
Musik ...also mir sowas anzutun!


----------



## iliketurtles (6. Mai 2013)

Eure Gilden zwingen euch im Ts zu sein sobald ihr online seid?
Von so etwas würd ich dann grad zum ersten mal hören bzw. lesen :O


----------



## Hsvfan (6. Mai 2013)

iliketurtles schrieb:


> Eure Gilden zwingen euch im Ts zu sein sobald ihr online seid?
> Von so etwas würd ich dann grad zum ersten mal hören bzw. lesen :O



Es gibt wirklich solche Gilden und wenn du sowas nicht kennst , hast du bisher Glück gehabt!


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Ding ist es nicht. Ich spiele ja MMORPG's um auch neue interessante Menschen kennen zu lernen und nicht nur allein vor mich hin zu daddeln, da sind andere Genre besser auf dem Gebiet.



Was das jetzt mit Teamspeak zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Khayman (6. Mai 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> In TSW gab es eine solche Gilde, lief aber scheinbar nicht all zu gut. Gab laut deren Homepage öfter Führungswechsel. Nun ist die Gilde aber zu Neverwinter gewechselt und deren übrige Mitglieder haben sich einer Partnergilde angeschlossen, die haben aber glaube ich einen TS für Raids...


Um genau zu sein, gab es seit der Gründung einen Führungswechsel, weil dem Gildengründer die Zeit für die Leitung fehlte. 
Für mich und viele andere ist das Spielen komplett ohne TS genau das, was wir wollen, ist halt Geschmackssache.

Mfg Khayman


----------



## Shelung (6. Mai 2013)

Viel schlimmer finde ich das Leute TROTZ Teamspeak unfähig sind simple Anweisungen zu befolgen. 

Laufen nicht aus Effekten raus, ballern aufs falsche ziel etc.  


Da kann man sich Teamspeak grad sparen.  Achja und man brauch es nicht wenn die Spieler skilled sind. 

Ich weis auch ohne Anweisung was ich angreifen muss und auf wenn ich einen Battlerezz geben muss. Wann KR, kite, stun, usw usw.


Wenn ich grad dabei bin. Ich muss ja auch immer Brüllen KEIN BR KEIN BR ich bin Schamane ich stehe von selbst wieder auf ^^


----------



## ichigoleader (6. Mai 2013)

Also ich kenn keine Zeiten zu denen man nicht mit TS gezockt hat, schließlich kam TS ja 2001 auf den Markt, ich hab damals schon als es rauskam DAoC mit TS gespielt.
Ich persönlich bin aber auch kaum im TS, weil ich lieber mit anderen im /g schreibe.
Es kommt einfach zu häufig vor das sich eine kleine Riege findest die immer im TS ist und alles allein macht ohne das die anderen Member davon was mitbekommen obwohl man da genauso gut 
auch was mit der Gilde machen könnte.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (6. Mai 2013)

nabend , 

unsere kleine Gilde nutzt ebenfalls kein TS. Ich persönlich halte TS nicht für wichtig. Wenn man Spass am Spiel hat braucht man das auch net.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Khayman (14. Mai 2013)

Gibts hierzu was neues? Was hättest du dir z.B. für eine Serverart vorgestellt, etc. ?


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bin für alles offen,sprich Serverart und Fraktion.Es sollte nur nicht ein sehr voller Server sein bei dem man dauernd in der Warteschlange steht um spielen zu können.Allerdings scheint das Interesse nicht sonderlich groß zu sein aber mal schauen bin weiterhin daran interessiert eine solche Gilde zu gründen.

Gruß

Donnerfalke


----------



## Khayman (19. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du von RP hältst, aber auf "Die Aldor" steht unsere Gilde "Fraktion 13" schon, wir sind auch in (zwei) anderen MMORPGs vertreten, ich hab jetzt einfach eine neue Zweigstelle gegründet *g*
Wenn du zumindest Interesse an RP hast bzw. dich an die RP-Richtlinien hältst (passender Name und passendes Verhalten im /s, /y), kannst du dich gerne melden.
Unseren Thread findest du ein bisschen unterhalb. 

Mfg Khayman


----------



## assgar (20. Mai 2013)

Eine Non-Ts Gilde habe ich in WOW bisher noch nie gesehen,es war meist auf freiwilliger Basis Ts zu nutzen oder halt nicht.Nur in Raids war man dazu verpflichtet wegen der Ansagen des Raidleiters ect.

Wie das beim Raiden ohne gehen soll ist mir schleierhaft,so schnell zu tippen in manchen Situationen ist MIR zumindest unmöglich,interessant ist es trotzdem und ausprobieren würde ich es auch.

Es stimmt schon in gewisser Weise das wenn Ts existiert der Chat meist nur dazu verwendet wird zu Gz´ten oder irgendwelche Gegenstände zu posten.Und wer es nicht nutzt hat das Nachsehen.


----------



## Yoshitomo (20. Mai 2013)

Also Gilden ohne TS gibt es nach wie vor zu Hauf, jedoch sind das meistens kleine bis mittlere Zusammenschlüsse, die intern nicht raiden gehen. Ich kenne WoW schon seit Anfang, und bin der Meinung, daß mit den üblichen "Standard-spielern" vernünftiges Raiden ohne TS nicht möglich ist. Wir haben das damals zu Anfang miterlebt wie der Lead (Unser Mainhealer)  im chat "gebrüllt" hat und derweil den Tank krepieren ließ, weil nunmal heilen und Ansagen tippen nicht gleichzeitig geht. Raiden ohne TS geht meiner Meinung nach nur entweder im LFR oder mit guten Spielern, die alles soweit kennen, daß sie keine Ansagen brauchen und selbst die haben das Headset auf für unvorhergesehene Situationen. 

Was jedoch den übrigen Spielbereich betrifft denke ich auch, daß es ohne TS sehr gut geht. Ich kenne das inzwischen so, daß zwar viele Gilden einen TS-Server haben aber meistens nur ganz wenige ständig da drin sind. Meistens handelt es sich dabei um kleine Grüppchen, die sowieso ständig nur zusammen was machen. Da findest keinen Anschluß ob mit oder ohne TS.

Zudem denke ich, daß man die meisten mit TS-Phobie in die Schublade zu meinem Kollegen stecken kann...Der spielt ebenfalls seit Anfang aber immer nur weibliche Chars und sträubt sich bis heute gegen TS (inzwischen aber nicht mehr so erfolgreich), weil viele denken seine Chars werden von einer Frau gespielt. Anscheinend ist das Angebaggert werden in wow sooo anregend


----------



## Eyora (20. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was das jetzt mit Teamspeak zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht.



Ich quatsche während de spielens gerne mit Leuten über TS, die dasselbe Spiel spielen. Zum spielen selbst brauche ich die anderen Leute eher weniger, deshalb spiele ich auf leeren Servern, dann kann ich die Geschichte und Athmosphäre besser genießen. Aber wenn mal ein Gruppeninhalt kommt, braucht man schon einen DungeonFinder oder RaidFinder, sonst muss man viel zu lang und umständlich suchen.
Daher ist für mich ein MMORPG ohne TS einfach Sinnlos und einsam. Das problem habe ich bei Singleplayer spielen. Vom Spieltyp her sind sie deutlich besser als MMORPG's aber man hat niemand anderen der mit einem über TS darüber spricht (wieso sollte man auch) und es kann niemand zu hilfe kommen, wenn man etwas nicht schafft.
Fazit: Ohne TS ist es für mich auch kein Gruppenspiel.

Aber das wird ihm nicht weiterhelfen



> Um genau zu sein, gab es seit der Gründung einen Führungswechsel, weil dem Gildengründer die Zeit für die Leitung fehlte.
> Für mich und viele andere ist das Spielen komplett ohne TS genau das, was wir wollen, ist halt Geschmackssache.



Hab ich ja nach gegooglt und korrigiert, denn die Partnergilde hat ja auch keinen TS. Und ja wie alles andere ist auch das mal wieder Geschmackssache.



> Wie das beim Raiden ohne gehen soll ist mir schleierhaft,so schnell zu tippen in manchen Situationen ist MIR zumindest unmöglich,interessant ist es trotzdem und ausprobieren würde ich es auch.



Möglich ist es schon, die ganzen Teilnehmer müssen sich vorher halt Videos ansehen und die Mechaniken auswendig lernen und der Raidleiter macht die ansagen dann via Makro.


----------



## Khayman (20. Mai 2013)

Klar, wer beim Raiden schnell vorankommen will, der braucht TS. Raids ohne TS sind eher geeignet, wenn einem der schnelle Fortschritt nicht so wichtig ist und man ziemlich wiperesistent ist, auch die Taktikbesprechungen dauern natürlich länger.
Während des Bosskampfes zu tippen ist natürlich eher kontraproduktiv, ausser über Makros.

Mfg Khayman


----------



## Nelt (20. Mai 2013)

Die Gilde "Blutschwur" vom "Mithrilorden" nutze auch kein TS. Haben im WOTLK Content auch alles gecleart. Dauert zwar etwas länger aber schaffbar ist es. Und Spaß hat es auch gemacht. Weiß aber nicht, ob die Gilde noch aktiv spielt.


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn es doch noch Leute gibt die auf TS verzichten können und wollen,meldet euch bei mir .

Vielen Dank

Grüße

Donnerfalke


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (28. Mai 2013)

Der Beitrag kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2013)

Donnerfalke77 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag kann geschlossen werden.



Wieso?


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (28. Mai 2013)

Es hat sich erledigt,da ich eine Gilde gefunden habe.


----------

